# Supercedure cell found middle of frame



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Earlier this year I lost my two hives. One didn't make it out of winter. The other I lost I'm guessing to colony collapse and wax moth infestation. About a month ago I got a new nuc installed it in a brand new hive set up. I checked the hive today thinking they may be ready for more room. Nope I found no worker brood to speak of scattered drone cells and a couple sealed queen
Cups in the center of frames. I'm thinking the nice queen must be failing and they are trying to replace her with the super endure cells. Am I thinking right? Is this hive on the verge of failing? I've been trying to leave them be. But not sure what if anything I can/should do. I really don't want to lose this batch but am worried


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

By the way I'm in south louisiana


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

One of my new nucs ALSO replaced the queen. I had one queen cell in the middle of a frame and very little brood. I was able to give them a frame with some brood on it from another hive. And, I kept the feeder full.

On the bad side it meant they got off to a slow start: on the GOOD side that young hive is now bulging with brood. The new queen is simply much better than the old one was.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for responding Terri. Well that gives me hope. I only have this one nuc so hopefully they can get crack right when the new queen emerges in a week or two. I was reading in backyard beekeeper last night and it said 8-16 days till one emerges and another 5 days or so to get mated. Hopefully my results are similar to yours


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

RonTgottagoat said:


> Thanks for responding Terri. Well that gives me hope. I only have this one nuc so hopefully they can get crack right when the new queen emerges in a week or two. I was reading in backyard beekeeper last night and it said 8-16 days till one emerges and another 5 days or so to get mated. Hopefully my results are similar to yours


It often takes my queens more than 5 days to mate, as if the weather is bad the queen will not fly.

................................................................................................................................
It did take the new queen a bit before she had a lot of brood, as the hive can only raise so many bees as the brood need the adults to hover over them. And I was a bit short on adult bees.

As I s aid, the hive got off to a slow start, and I was concerned about them. Still, once they had enough young bees hatched the hive was able to care for a lot more brood, and that is what they are doing right now. Raising brood while I feed them so that they can focus on building up the hive.

In a couple of more weeks the young bees will be old enough to forage, and then I will see more activity at the front of the hive. Only older bees forage. Young bees stay home and take care of the brood and the queen.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Well when I got home I observed the hive for a bit. I had good activity and a small 5-6 inch beard I called the man who I bought my bees from. After trying to explain the situation to him. He said don't worry about the cells I saw that the fact that they were bearding that there are plenty of. Bees etc. that I should give them an extra box. 

I went back watched em for a bit then did a phone search about supercedure cells and beards. What I found was a shock it could be a late swarm getting ready to happen??? I thought bees only swarmed in spring. The other thing I read was having little brood would be a sign of impending swarm? So now I'm reAlly confused. Just invade I placed an empty cardboard nuc box with a couple pieces of lemongrass from my garden to attract a swarm of it comes off??? I don't think this could hurt. Also I saw in yesterday's inspection there wAs a pretty good amount of bees clustering on the bottom board. And that this could be another signal they could swarm. 

I have so much to learn. The more I read the more unsure I am


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

That should have read just in case they really might swarm.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It is more likely that the bees are replacing their queen. Most domestic bees swarm when they are crowded or if there is something wrong with their hive. Swarm cells are USUALLY at the bottom of the frame, not the middle. And, you have expressed concern that the bee population is down, so they are not crowded

Bees OFTEN beard when it is hot out, as it is cooler outside and they can rest more comfortably.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I think your right. When would you open em back up? 3 weeks? Thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bearding in hot weather is some thing you often see. If you look close some of the bees will be fanning to get air to move thru the hive to cool it some.
Open it any time you want just don't be turning the frame with the cells up side down, good way to learn what a cell looks like just before they open the hatch. Hatch is what we call it because it resembles a upside down submarine hatch. Any way the tip of the cell will turn a purplish brown color just before it opens and some times you can hear the queen in the cell moving getting ready to get out.

*Put you location in your profile.*


 Al


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll keep an eye on the queen cell. I wasn't able to post yesterday but I did add that box Looked like a lot of bees inside. There was a lot of traffic coming and going this am. I'm gonna hope it all works out ok thanks for input


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Update--- I had left the hive alone until yesterday. I found that supercedure cell opened towards the bottom. And more importantly I found capped brood on several frames and lots and lots of bees. So I think all is well again and I moved anouter frame of bees up into the new deep hopefully this will encourage them to use the additional room


----------

